# @clem



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Look what I saw today


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

:yikes: :yikes: you found my car! I forgot where I parked it last night.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *:yikes: :yikes: you found my car! I forgot where I parked it last night. *


Yes I did. But don't drink and drive again. You are driving too far when you drink


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

And it's black too!!!!!!!!! :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: 

Looks like it's in the wrong neighbourhood though. :eeps: :eeps: :eeps:


----------

